# Kat von d lock it for WOC



## chynacuppycake (May 10, 2013)

Ok after reading so many reviews and watching so many videos of people raving about the kat von d foundation I had to try it. I went to sephora to get color matched......i was pissed to find out that she doesn't make a shade to fit me! I would be some where between 68 and 70 ( I think the numbering system is off to because there is a big color plunge between the 2 shades) but I'm soooo freakin upset! That foundation would have been a dream in my correct shade. The texture and consistence was heavy duty,no bs, cover everything...but it was still smooth and silky.  Anyways the MUA there told me that she heard kat is formulating more shades to add to her line...has anyone else heard this??? Please say yes!


----------



## sagehen (May 10, 2013)

chynacuppycake said:


> Ok after reading so many reviews and watching so many videos of people raving about the kat von d foundation I had to try it. I went to sephora to get color matched......i was pissed to find out that she doesn't make a shade to fit me! I would be some where between 68 and 70 ( I think the numbering system is off to because there is a big color plunge between the 2 shades) but I'm soooo freakin upset! That foundation would have been a dream in my correct shade. The texture and consistence was heavy duty,no bs, cover everything...but it was still smooth and silky. Anyways the MUA there told me that *she heard kat is formulating more shades to add to her line*...has anyone else heard this??? Please say yes!


  	This is interesting, becuase I had been told that the problem with keeping it in stock was a contract issue, not a reformulation. Who knows?


----------



## chynacuppycake (May 11, 2013)

Wow I don't know what's going on but the foundation is lovely.....I really hope there arent any issues that would stop her from releasing new shades.....


----------



## makeba (May 11, 2013)

Is it working for you now?


----------



## chynacuppycake (May 12, 2013)

Nope sad to say she doesn't have a shade that comes any where near to being my skin tone.


----------



## LatteQueen (Jul 6, 2013)

as close to get to her foundation I use the tatoo concealer..very light application. A little goes a very long way  deep36


----------



## GoldenGirl (Jul 11, 2013)

I *think* 68 would work for me, but like the OP I just swatched it in the store.  70 was WAY too dark/red for me.  I really want to try it, but I'll wait till the weather gets cooler, hopefully she'll have more shades by then.

  	I did see some WOC doing reviews of this, one girl in particular was in LOVE with it, so that's what made me want to at least check it out at the store.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XITIOSR9DnE


----------



## Trigger (Jan 1, 2015)

chynacuppycake said:


> Ok after reading so many reviews and watching so many videos of people raving about the kat von d foundation I had to try it. I went to sephora to get color matched......i was pissed to find out that she doesn't make a shade to fit me! I would be some where between 68 and 70 ( I think the numbering system is off to because there is a big color plunge between the 2 shades) but I'm soooo freakin upset! That foundation would have been a dream in my correct shade. The texture and consistence was heavy duty,no bs, cover everything...but it was still smooth and silky.  Anyways the MUA there told me that she heard kat is formulating more shades to add to her line...has anyone else heard this??? Please say yes!


  Ok so the other day I went to sephora and I was checking out this foundation. I wanted medium 58 but they were all out so just for the hell of it I picked up medium 57. Well ladies and gents the foundation oxidizes and it may look light at first but blend and less is more. This is a very heavy foundation. So one pump is way more than enough to cover your face. I wear mac match master 5.0 for reference.


----------



## Trigger (Jan 1, 2015)

Also I have very oiliy skin. I did not set with powder and it was fine so with powder even better


----------



## ECfromDC (Mar 23, 2015)

I dunno if she's since changed the formula or what but Deep 66 used to be a STRONG orange on me (my first time trying it was like a little over 3 yrs ago) but I tried it again about 6 months ago and it almost disappears into my skintone and I'm like NW43/NC45 crossover (my undertone is sorta neutral but leans ever so slightly red).


----------



## sagehen (Mar 24, 2015)

Does anyone know why shade 68 has completely disappeared from Sephora.com? Has it been dc'd? Just curious, as it is a recent development.


----------

